# Disposing of Old Paint (Cans)



## devster4fun (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm in the middle of a decluttering frenzy!!

Does anyone know an enviornmentally sound way to dispose of old paint?

We have several shelves of 1/2 full paint cans, some left behind by the previous owners.

Is there a company to call? If I have to pay money, I will.

Thanks


----------



## papercranegirl (Jun 27, 2006)

Check with your county. Ours has a number you can call for hazardous waste disposal. You schedule an appointment and then drop off the used cans, compact flourescent bulbs, paint thinner, etc.


----------



## meisterfrau (Sep 24, 2005)

If it is latex paint, I am pretty sure you can just leave the lids off until it dries out to avoid leaching chemicals into the water. I've also heard to put something absorbent in the can, like cat litter, and again, wait for it to dry up. But then after that, I don't know. The hazardous waste facilities in my county direct us to do this then throw it out. They *will* take oil based paints to dispose of properly though. Maybe you can check with your town or county to see what they suggest. Does your town maybe have a website with this kind of info?


----------



## cloudswinger (Jan 24, 2005)

If you let latex dry out, you can peel it off the metal and reuse the can for other purposes, depending on how thick it is.

Sometimes there's hazardous waste days run by the county or city to collect that kind of stuff. Some of them collect the old paint, mix it all together and give away the paint to people who want the resulting grey-brown for stuff.

You can also freecycle, someone might need a little bit for a craft project or something.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

call the city and ask. Ours does a once a year pick up for free of whatever hazardous materials you have.


----------



## devster4fun (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies...you were right, the latex paints are not considered "hazardous." I need to let them dry and then wrap them in plastic bags. (According the government website) There is a drop-off location in Louisville for all other items. It's a good list...lawn stuff, cleaners, oil-based paint etc...

I'm Freecycling the rest of my home it seems







My DH asked if I was going to Freecycle him!

This de-cluttering mission of mine is so....empowering?


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devster4fun* 
I'm Freecycling the rest of my home it seems







My DH asked if I was going to Freecycle him!

Awww....give him an ego boost and tell him you were planning on Craigslisting him, instead.


----------



## frogguruami (Sep 21, 2004)

If you have a Habitat for Humanity in your area you may be able to donate them there and paint goes like wildfire on freecycle around here.

AM


----------

